

Rubular: a sweet web-based Ruby regular expression editor - pius
http://www.rubular.com/

======
gojomo
I like my 'Regex Powertoy' better:

<http://regex.powertoy.org>

Requires Java applet support, for step-control over matching and better-than-
Javascript regex syntax/funtionality.

